# Best washing machine?



## ChasingDreams (Apr 8, 2006)

What is the best washing machine out there in terms of performance *and* efficiency? The front loading Samsung and whirlpool duet are at the top of our list, but I'd love some personal recs!
Thanks


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

We have a Kenmore front loader. I really like it, but my top suggestion for any of them would be to get the quietest one out there!! Ours was about halfway up on the quiet-meter that Sears has, and I think it's too noisy.

We also have a Kenmore dishwasher that is the top of the line for quiet, and I love it - it is very quiet!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

We also looked very closely at the Kenmore and Whirlpool front loaders, but in the end, we decided on a Fisher & Paykel (of New Zealand) top-load model. It's incredibly efficient, "eco-friendly", and does a great job. Doesn't have as many of the bells and whistles as the others, but I like the stainless drum construction, and the two year warranty. Plus, it was half the price of the comparable front loaders I looked at. 

And man, that sucker can spin the clothes nearly dry!!! :happy:


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

We really weren't in the market just yet for a new set, but we found this set at a close-out sale in a small store, small town near us. I got 40% off, which was basically "buy the washer, get the dryer free". 

Couldn't resist with such a bargain. I like that it uses less water, even if I do have to shut the laundry room door when it starts spinning.

I also like the delay cycle. I can put clothes in (like I just did), set it for 6 or 8 hours, and go to bed. When I get up, the clothes are washed and ready to go to the dryer. One load up on the day!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have the Bosch Nexxt 800 series front loader & dryer, and just love it. I was also torn between them and the Whirlpool Duet, but online research and feedback swayed me towards the Bosch.

While you're at it, research "Charlies Soap" for your laundry detergent. Fantastic stuff, only takes a tablespoon, environmentally friendly, and if you purchase three 5 gallon buckets via their website, it's really cheap!


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I love my Whirlpool Duet. I researched all the front loaders and Whirlpool had the fewest repairs reported by consumers. Also, living in a very rural area, there are NO local repair places that deal with Bosch nor Fischer & Paykel so getting someone out here would be difficult.

My Whirlpool front loader uses 2/3 less water than a top loader and 1/3 less electricity. Pairing that with my homemade laundry detergent that costs me about 18 cents per load, I think it was money well spent. _Now I'm just praying that the new 'electronic' washer and dryer last me for several years._ My last set of harvest gold ones purchased new in 1976 were still running when we sold our farm in 1999. Maybe I'll be *really* lucky this time too..._OK...maybe not...(sigh!)_

RVcook


----------

